# Mtd To Rfs



## ReidandKat (Oct 7, 2011)

Is it possible to convert from mtd to rfs without a computer?


----------



## Brosophocles (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah. I'll dropbox a formatter for ya in a little while.


----------



## Brosophocles (Sep 26, 2011)

Here:
http://db.tt/9mXEF4nx


----------



## Dj-DUbster_TN (Sep 11, 2011)

I heard someone was working on a mobile odin thay runs from ur phone


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

Dj-DUbster_TN said:


> I heard someone was working on a mobile odin thay runs from ur phone


Yes that developer is chainfire and the app is called mobile odin pro...trying to get support for our devices soon as possible. The problem is there is only 10-15 devices on the list ahead of us, so it might be a bit.

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1355547


----------



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

So what do you just flash that or...?


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

its an apk that you install that works just like desktop odin.


----------



## ReidandKat (Oct 7, 2011)

OK. How does the formatter work. Flash it then kernel or otherway around?


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

ReidandKat said:


> OK. How does the formatter work. Flash it then kernel or otherway around?


click the link then click on the other link and read chainfires op...he explains better than I can lol.


----------



## ReidandKat (Oct 7, 2011)

No I mean the rfs formatter. Not mobile odin


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

After you Odin back to a stock build from a mtd rom you then flash rfs formatter via cwm. Then proceed forward however you wish.


----------



## ReidandKat (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh. Well that's not too useful...


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

ReidandKat said:


> Oh. Well that's not too useful...


Rofl

Keep on trollin...


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

ReidandKat said:


> Oh. Well that's not too useful...


It is when you get errors because the partition didn't completely reformat. This fixes that.


----------

